# 6" Sanding Disk on 12" Sander?



## Bruce (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting a 12" disk sander. I've also been playing around with the idea of using higher grit 6" sanding disks on it as well.

Is this a goofy idea? Is anyone else doing this?

Thanks -
Bruce


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

What are you going to use it for, a specific production use or general sanding or...???

My favorite general purpose sander is my Bosch 1250 DEVS can't say it would work for your needs because I don't know what it is yet. It can take as much off as a belt sander or do 2000 grit finish sanding and everything in between. Here is a review of the sander.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 23, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What are you going to use it for, a specific production use or general sanding or...???
> 
> My favorite general purpose sander is my Bosch 1250 DEVS can't say it would work for your needs because I don't know what it is yet. It can take as much off as a belt sander or do 2000 grit finish sanding and everything in between. Here is a review of the sander.



Hey Kevin, thanks for your reply. I'm going to be using it to sand small boxes and small box lids. I have a really nice Mirka sander but find it awkward to use when sanding smaller pieces. I thought if I had a stationery disk I could hold the piece I'm working on up to it might work better. I can get 12" disks in 80 thru 400 grit but I thought it would be convenient if I could stick a 6" disk on the 12" sander when I'm using higher grit paper.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

Me and my wore out brain - sorry Bruce your post clearly says "12" disk sander" but my brain read 6". Sorry I cannot help you on the 12" disk I don't have one but I know they are nice to have.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2015)

My 12" eats wood - not sure if I wood want to use larger then 80 on it. I use it for boxes also. Works great- but fast-sometimes too fast..........


----------



## Bruce (Jun 23, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My 12" eats wood - not sure if I wood want to use larger then 80 on it. I use it for boxes also. Works great- but fast-sometimes too fast..........



Hi Mike, thanks for your note. I may have said things the wrong way. I'd use 12" disks to sand 80, 150 and 220 grits, but for the higher grits (i.e., 400, 600, etc.) I'd use 6" sanding disks on the 12" circular sander.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 23, 2015)

Sure, I do smaller disks on my 9 inch bench sander all the time. I took and scribed a line on the face plate for 6 and 8 inch disks so I know where to position them. The only drawback is if you get off the paper you can hit the backer plate with your work and burn the surface but if you're careful it'll work fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for your note. I may have said things the wrong way. I'd use 12" disks to sand 80, 150 and 220 grits, but for the higher grits (i.e., 400, 600, etc.) I'd use 6" sanding disks on the 12" circular sander.


 
My bad I did get it backwards.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Bruce - another option that will take advantage of the 12" surface, offer a full range of paper options and not break the bank is to use regular sheets of paper of your choosing. Use 3M feathering adhesive to attach it., trim and your done. Now you have your own peel and stick paper. It allows you to remove it without tearing the paper so you can easily move through the grits or go back to a lower grit to clean up problem areas. One tube will last you years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Bruce - another option that will take advantage of the 12" surface, offer a full range of paper options and not break the bank is to use regular sheets of paper of your choosing. Use 3M feathering adhesive to attach it., trim and your done. Now you have your own peel and stick paper. It allows you to remove it without tearing the paper so you can easily move through the grits or go back to a lower grit to clean up problem areas. One tube will last you years.



Scott that is a most excellent suggestion!! I'm heading out to get some sheets of sandpaper and some 3M feathering adhesive to give it a try. Thank you for a great solution my friend. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 24, 2015)

Don't know what your size needs are, but I will put in a plug for this sander. I've wore out one, and am on my second, and even though I have bigger better sanders, I often go to this one for convenience. Takes 4x24 belts which are readily available in a wide range of grits, easy to change grits, has spindles for spindle sanding, etc. A great sander for a hobbyist in my opinion. I've made lots of boxes using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Scott that is a most excellent suggestion!! I'm heading out to get some sheets of sandpaper and some 3M feathering adhesive to give it a try. Thank you for a great solution my friend. :)


Bruce - you can add a rubber pad to serve as a pad that will help get more mileage out of your sandpaper. I'm sure they sell them or you could make your own out of the gasket material of your choosing. Just use the feathering adhesive to attach it too. It can also serve as a template to trim your sheets to proper size before placing them on the sander


----------



## Bruce (Jun 24, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Bruce - you can add a rubber pad to serve as a pad that will help get more mileage out of your sandpaper. I'm sure they sell them or you could make your own out of the gasket material of your choosing. Just use the feathering adhesive to attach it too. It can also serve as a template to trim your sheets to proper size before placing them on the sander



I found this great video about using feathering adhesive and 9x11 sheets of sand paper that explains it very well!






Thanks again for all the great suggestions!!


----------

